
U.S. considers order to bar Huawei, ZTE purchases - petethomas
https://reuters.com/article/idUSKCN1OQ09P
======
StudentStuff
This all circles back to the fact that none of the base station manufacturers
have an open source stack that any nation can trust to be reasonably secure.

Instead, carrier networks are a hodgepodge of various vendors equipment, many
of which have terrible security histories (looking at you Juniper!). Its
reasonable to be suspicious of non-domestic vendors, but the fix isn't to
consider Ericsson or Nokia (formerly Alcatel-Lucent) secure, but rather to put
this code in the public purview such that non-employees can bugfix, extend and
enhance our communications networks.

------
Nokinside
If Huawei and ZTE are shut out from US markets, Ericsson and Nokia divide the
US market between the two. Good news for them.

Base stations are not the most critical parts in mobile networks. Using
Huawei's base stations would be probably OK. Several countries and operators
have inspected and monitored Huawei's hardware and traffic they generate for
over ten years and nothing has been found.

Buying operating services and the most critical hardware and software from
Huawei is different question.

